# Συμβουλευτική Γονέων & Ανάπτυξη > Διαταραχή Ελλειματικής Προσοχής, Υπερκινητικότητα >  Διάσπαση προσοχής και υπερκινητικότητα

## xristina85

Καλησπέρα σε όλο το φόρουμ!
Γράφω σε αυτή την κατηγορία γιατί νομίζω ότι το θέμα μου δεν ανήκει σε μια από τις προκαθορισμένες...
Νομίζω πως έχω διάσπαση προσοχής και υπερκινητικότητας.
Ταυτόχρονα έχω και διπολική ήπιας μορφής αλλά με τα φάρμακα (3 mg invega) είμαι μια χαρά.

Έχω όμως ένα μεγάλο πρόβλημα από το πανεπιστήμιο από το πρώτο έτος ακόμα. Δεν μπορώ να παρακολουθήσω πολλές φορές διαλέξεις συνέδρια κλπ επειδή έχω ένα δεδομένο βαθμό άγχους πολλές φορές σχετίζεται με την αγωνία ότι δεν θα καταλάβω αυτό που ακούω ή με το ότι είμαι πολύ κουρασμένη. Και αφαιρούμαι και σκέφτομαι άλλα πράγματα και φυσικά δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ κριτικά ώστε να συμμετάσχω στη συζήτηση που γίνεται. Επίσης αν έχω κάτι που με ανησυχεί πηγαίνω πάνω κάτω μέσα στο σπίτι από δωμάτιο σε δωμάτιο και όταν περιμένω στη στάση του λεωφορείου στέκομαι όρθια και πηγαίνω πάνω κάτω από ανυπομονησία. 
Δεν ξέρω αν είναι διαταραχή γενικευμένου άγχους ή διάσπαση προσοχής. Λένε ότι κάποια συμπληρώματα διατροφής βοηθάνε και εδώ και αρκετούς μήνες παίρνω ω3 νομίζω ότι κάνουν κάποια διαφορά. αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι έχω θεραπευθεί τελείως. 

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!

----------


## kerasi

Αυτο με τις διαλεξεις απο ποτε το χεις πιστευεις?

----------


## xristina85

απο πολύ παλιά απο το 2003 kerasi
ενώ τα αντιψυχωσικά τα ξεκίνησα το 2009 και πιστεύω ότι βοήθησαν

----------


## kerasi

Οταν μιλας με καποιον τηλεφωνικα, του λες το ιδιο πραγμα αρκετες φορες?

----------


## xristina85

όχι μόνο όταν πρέπει να παρακολουθήσω κάτι ακουστικά (η και οπτικά αν είναι διάλεξη ή παρουσίαση) αφαιρούμαι ή χάνω το ενδιαφέρον μου

----------


## kerasi

Αν ειναι να παρακολουθησεις κατι που σε ενδιαφερει, το παθαινεις κι εκει? Αν σου στειλω εγω σε mp3 μια ομιλια συντομη σε ενα θεμα ενδιαφερον, πως θα αντιδρασεις?

----------


## xristina85

Αν είναι σύντομη υπάρχει η πιθανότητα να μην αφαιρεθώ αλλά αν μου προκαλέσει μια σκέψη πιθανώς να χάσω κάτι.

----------


## Nocash

Χριστινα το παθαινω κι εγω αλλα δε δινω σημασια...

Αν σου δωσουνε ενα βιβλιο να διαβασεις...
Φανταζομαι οτι ουτε εκει συγκεντρωνεσαι εε;;

----------


## xristina85

ναι αλλά μου δημιουργεί πρόβλημα με τη σχολή και τη δουλειά μου. όχι με τα βιβλία δεν έχω πρόβλημα. μόνο με τα ακουστικά.

----------


## Nocash

> ναι αλλά μου δημιουργεί πρόβλημα με τη σχολή και τη δουλειά μου. όχι με τα βιβλία δεν έχω πρόβλημα. μόνο με τα ακουστικά.


Εγω κυριως με τα βιβλια το παθαινω ας πουμε μου δινεις ενα βιβλιο...Το διαβαζω μεν αλλα το κανω μηχανικα και δε συγκρατω τπτ :-)

Τωρα για το προβλημα σου θα μπορουσες να παρεις ενα τετραδιο ξεχωριστο και να κρατας σημειωσεις..

----------


## xristina85

Ναι αλλά νιώθω συνήθως σαν το φυτουκλάκι που προσπαθεί να κρατήσει σημειώσεις από τα πάντα... ξέρεις πόσα post its έχει το γραφέιο μου...

----------


## Nocash

> Ναι αλλά νιώθω συνήθως σαν το φυτουκλάκι που προσπαθεί να κρατήσει σημειώσεις από τα πάντα... ξέρεις πόσα post its έχει το γραφέιο μου...


Nα μη σε νοιαζει τι λενε οι αλλοι....

(ποιος μιλαει,τα λεω να τα ακουω κι εγω χαχ)

----------


## xristina85

..:-):-):-)

----------


## ΣωτηρηςΚ

Αυτο που περιγραφεις, το παθαινω κι εγω αλα εγω δεν ειμαι σε καμια σχολη κλπ
αγχος απλο ειναι, σκαλωμα του εγκεφαλου, που πρεπει να μη το αφησεις να σου κανει κακο, και φυσικα παντα θα υπαρχουν πραγματα που δε τα πιανεις με τη μια, οποτε η ρωτας η το καταλαβαινεις στο διαβασμα μετα μονη σου... ε?

----------


## elis

Αμα παίρνεις φάρμακο πήγαινε στην αμέσως μικρότερη δόση αν κ είσαι νορμάλ να ξέρεις δεν είναι τίποτα αυτό

----------


## xristina85

oxi einai h mikroterh dosh dystyxws

----------


## elis

θα το παιρνεισ το βραδυ για να μεταβολιζεται στον υπνο σου το πολυ

----------

